# Dendroworld registration



## kevster (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all
My first post on this forum is about getting up and running on another forum:blush:

I've been trying to get registered on the DendroWorld site....but for several weeks now it has been coming up as 'creating a new acccount is currently not possible'. Unfortunately, without an account is doesn't seem to be possible to contact the administrators either. Is this a problem unique to me....or are they really not taking new members?
Thanks
Kev


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a problem with spam accounts or something. I had to contact 955i (I think) on here.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Had the same problem for ages......so joined another site and here


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Had the same problem for ages......so joined another site and here


Are you on dendroboard?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

No....tried for sOoOooo long...even emailed admin with no joy...so joined a USA site.....but time difference...kinda empty when I was on..so joined here


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> No....tried for sOoOooo long...even emailed admin with no joy...so joined a USA site.....but time difference...kinda empty when I was on..so joined here



Dendroboard is the US one!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol - no I joined Frogforum.net which is also a US site.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im on dendroworld the uk one they hardly ever let new users join only open registration every now and then, to be fair although there's sum usefull info there im not sure it's worth joining it's tge least active forum
I've ever seen in my life whenever u start a thread it takes 3 days to get a reply. I registers over a year ago that's the only reason I got a account


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like Dendroboard, lots of discussions on science and other random stuff aswell.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bernardos I think I keep getting ur name wrong sorry if it's wrong again Next time u have a trim of ur plants ull have to sell me sum as ur local.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I just think...



















Then I can spell it.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Just call me Legs....thats my RL nickname :2thumb:...real name is Leginia (like Virginia but with Le)....Bearnandos is just my companies name.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG Morgan - SPOT ON!!!!!! had a thing for bears........and love nandos coz we always get 25% discount....hence my companies name


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just googles it nothing to do with chicken or beer, unfortanatly


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got a feeling my brother in law bought sum
corals off u ages ago, do u live near Worcester park i rember he bought sum stuff of eBay I think and I was after sum corals so he gave me number coz I was gonna call to see if u had any availble and the number was saved under legs,


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Just call me Legs....thats my RL nickname :2thumb:...real name is Leginia (like Virginia but with Le)....Bearnandos is just my companies name.


What a lovely name, where is it from?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Jay - yup I did sell a few corals on ebay just over a year ago....they where kinda taking over my tank....sold most of them now as I need to do a full strip down in a few months as I got a HUGE teddy bear crab.
Leginia - when my mum went to register my birth...S'pore was a UK colony so my mum registered me here too - they asked my mum my name - she said Lee Tzeng Na .... meaning Beautiful Intelligent Crystal hahahahahahahah .... they kinda said HUH?? and wrote down Leginia!!


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

I've had the same problem trying to register there as well.

Bearnandos i lived in Singapore for 3 years when i was a lot younger, wish i was still there at times especially in the winter.:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

No No No dad'n'bab cannot say things like that in such cold UK weather....had to cancel my S'pore holiday on docs order...was ment to travel today for the half term break!!! Oh the Sun, Sea, Food and they have wonderful frogs there too.......so warm........:bash:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are stuck to get on Dendroworld, send me a PM on here with your username etc. 
And i will pass it on so you can get on there. 
There is a huge problem with spam accounts on there so it set up that you need to ask a admin to register. 
Very good website/ forum, lots of good information. There is more topics once you sign in as well.


----------



## kevster (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the offers to get me onto DendroWorld.....my main reason for wanting to get on there is that it is listed in one of the pinned links at the top of the 'amphibian ' forum as a good place to get pdf's from private breeders.
Kev


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope you don`t mind but i`ve sent you a pm about Dendroworld registration.

Mike


----------



## kevster (Feb 10, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Hope you don`t mind but i`ve sent you a pm about Dendroworld registration.
> 
> Mike


 Hi Mike
For some reason I don't sem to have recieved it....but a coupel of other people have also kindly offered to pass my details on...so thanks all.
Kev


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i gave up on trying to get registered too


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

kevster said:


> Hi Mike
> For some reason I don't sem to have recieved it....but a coupel of other people have also kindly offered to pass my details on...so thanks all.
> Kev


He sent it me :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry Kev he`s right it wasn`t you I sent the request for, it was for myself, I just didn`t give enough info.


----------

